# Identità



## Brunetta (23 Agosto 2015)

*Identità*

L'identità personale è molto complessa e certamente è anche una cosa intima di cui si parla continuamente sperando sempre che venga colta dagli altri anche se parlando occultiamo proprio quegli aspetti fragili e preziosi che vorremmo che qualcuno comprendesse.
Premessa indispensabile prima di una domanda che non vuole essere indiscreta.
Con definizioni generali (precise se volete) quali persone (i genitori scontati) insegnanti, amici, personaggi letterari del cinema o famosi hanno influenzato la costruzione della vostra identità? E poi quali eventi ed esperienze costituiscono le tappe fondamentali della vostra formazione?
E pensate che l'essere uomini o donne sia determinante per il modo in cui persone e cose vi hanno influenzato?


----------



## spleen (26 Agosto 2015)

Non è mica semplice rispondere ad una domanda così vasta, bisognerebbe raccontare la propria vita, faccio solo qualche considerazione, magari banale.
  Ovviamente la nostra identità è costruita attraverso due cose, il carattere che ereditiamo e che ci connota fin da piccoli e le esperienze. Queste ultime sono in “formazione permanente”.  Abbiamo molti padri e molte madri credo,  persone importanti per noi che ci comunicano generalmente dei valori,  quelli che poi assumiamo per la nostra vita, visioni del mondo delle quali ci impossessiamo.
  Da piccolo sicuramente sono stati importanti  i miei nonni paterni , soprattutto il nonno, una delle poche persone che mi amavano “a prescindere”, senza ricatti affettivi e senza fisime. (E quel “a prescindere” che dice molto della mia infanzia!). Ricordo poi per esempio la mia prof. di lettere e storia alle superiori e alcuni altri suoi colleghi che avevano scelto di essere anche maestri di vita.  Idee  che avevo assorbito da loro me le sono ritrovate addosso in modo inconscio anni dopo, quando ho preso coscienza di amare alcune cose della cultura, da adolescente non avrei mai immaginato. Poi sì, alcuni amici, nessuno dall’ adolescenza , uno solo dall’ infanzia, la maggior parte conosciuti da adulto, in particolare una persona che mi ha convinto a guardare a certi aspetti della natura in approccio scientifico, lasciando perdere la sorta di “osservazione mistica” che oggi spopola. Poi tanti, e tante altre, libri, (Eco per esempio).  Cinema, persone. Parlare di influssi e tappe richiederebbe troppo spazio davvero.
  Influenze negative, giusto per rendersi conto che anche le esperienze a connotazione negativa ci formano, in modo positivo per reazione talvolta. Io ricordo molto bene gli impatti su di me di certi personaggi che ho conosciuto al lavoro, tra i quali spicca il mio ex capo; l’assoluta disistima che ho di lui sia come capacità sia soprattutto come persona mi ha letteralmente aperto gli occhi di riflesso su alcuni atteggiamenti di me stesso.
  Quasi ogni persona che frequentiamo lascia qualcosa tra le pieghe della nostra vita. Le presenze femminili per me in particolare, a cominciare dai primi approcci affettivi, via via, l’educazione sentimentale che ho maturato la debbo alle mie (poche) donne, per azione o reazione, soprattutto per reazione. Per rispondere alla tua ultima domanda, credo che la differenza di genere in effetti porti (o abbia portato in passato) a formazioni diverse, perché in fondo dalla società agiscono fattori differenti, anche in maniera subdola, è un retaggio di cui ancora non ci siamo liberati se non parzialmente.  Non credo però che sia davvero determinate il genere, è una questione di fortuna (caso) e individui. 
  Infine stare qui, mi ha dato chiarezza su molte cose.


----------



## Brunetta (26 Agosto 2015)

*in generale*

Ieri sfogliando un libro di psicologia, non ricordo di quale approccio terapeutico, leggevo che il decentramento è in sé terapeutico. C'erano esempi di colloqui terapeutici. In diversi risultava che il paziente trovava enorme sollievo dal vedere i punti di vista degli altri famigliari perché questo lo liberava dal peso della responsabilità di avere avuto relazioni difficili.
Detto così sembra semplice ma non è scontato.


----------



## Brunetta (26 Agosto 2015)

Ho fatto tante domande ma si può rispondere solo a una.
Per me l'essere donna mi dà un punto di vista personale che è tale per la mia appartenenza di genere.
Al punto che io cerco sempre il decentramento cercando di immaginare come vivrei al maschile tutto.
Mi stupisce ancora l'anatomia diversa, quella diversa forma, muscolatura.
Cerco di immaginarmi. Ma trovo tutto scomodo :carneval: e buffo.
Sapete come nei film...Nel corpo di una bionda. E questo cercavo di capirlo fin da bambina.
Credo che il sentirmi donna sia veramente totale.
Eppure credo che mio padre sia stato il più importante, pur essendo stato meno presente e morto giovane.
E poi le letture e la televisione sono state formative. Da bambina leggevo almeno un libro alla settimana.


----------



## Rocco_365 (26 Agosto 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> L'identità personale è molto complessa e certamente è anche una cosa intima di cui si parla continuamente sperando sempre che venga colta dagli altri anche se parlando occultiamo proprio quegli aspetti fragili e preziosi che vorremmo che qualcuno comprendesse.
> Premessa indispensabile prima di una domanda che non vuole essere indiscreta.
> Con definizioni generali (precise se volete) quali persone (i genitori scontati) insegnanti, amici, personaggi letterari del cinema o famosi hanno influenzato la costruzione della vostra identità? E poi quali eventi ed esperienze costituiscono le tappe fondamentali della vostra formazione?
> E pensate che l'essere uomini o donne sia determinante per il modo in cui persone e cose vi hanno influenzato?


Brunetta che ne pensi dell'approccio alla personalità secondo gli Archetipi secondo Jung ? Avevo addocchiato dei libri delle psicanalista Shinoda Bolen che parlavano di archetipi legati ai miti dell'antica grecia come base per spiegare alcune scelte di vita.


----------



## Brunetta (26 Agosto 2015)

Rocco_365 ha detto:


> Brunetta che ne pensi dell'approccio alla personalità secondo gli Archetipi secondo Jung ? Avevo addocchiato dei libri delle psicanalista Shinoda Bolen che parlavano di archetipi legati ai miti dell'antica grecia come base per spiegare alcune scelte di vita.


Non ne so niente :rotfl:.
Spiega.


----------



## Brunetta (26 Agosto 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> Non è mica semplice rispondere ad una domanda così vasta, bisognerebbe raccontare la propria vita, faccio solo qualche considerazione, magari banale.
> Ovviamente la nostra identità è costruita attraverso due cose, il carattere che ereditiamo e che ci connota fin da piccoli e le esperienze. Queste ultime sono in “formazione permanente”.  Abbiamo molti padri e molte madri credo,  persone importanti per noi che ci comunicano generalmente dei valori,  quelli che poi assumiamo per la nostra vita, visioni del mondo delle quali ci impossessiamo.
> Da piccolo sicuramente sono stati importanti  i miei nonni paterni , soprattutto il nonno, una delle poche persone che mi amavano “a prescindere”, senza ricatti affettivi e senza fisime. (E quel “a prescindere” che dice molto della mia infanzia!). Ricordo poi per esempio la mia prof. di lettere e storia alle superiori e alcuni altri suoi colleghi che avevano scelto di essere anche maestri di vita.  Idee  che avevo assorbito da loro me le sono ritrovate addosso in modo inconscio anni dopo, quando ho preso coscienza di amare alcune cose della cultura, da adolescente non avrei mai immaginato. Poi sì, alcuni amici, nessuno dall’ adolescenza , uno solo dall’ infanzia, la maggior parte conosciuti da adulto, in particolare una persona che mi ha convinto a guardare a certi aspetti della natura in approccio scientifico, lasciando perdere la sorta di “osservazione mistica” che oggi spopola. Poi tanti, e tante altre, libri, (Eco per esempio).  Cinema, persone. Parlare di influssi e tappe richiederebbe troppo spazio davvero.
> Influenze negative, giusto per rendersi conto che anche le esperienze a connotazione negativa ci formano, in modo positivo per reazione talvolta. Io ricordo molto bene gli impatti su di me di certi personaggi che ho conosciuto al lavoro, tra i quali spicca il mio ex capo; l’assoluta disistima che ho di lui sia come capacità sia soprattutto come persona mi ha letteralmente aperto gli occhi di riflesso su alcuni atteggiamenti di me stesso.
> ...


Credo che alcune persone dicano a volte anche una sola frase che ci apre un mondo.
Penso sempre a una psicologa che mi disse che non potevo fare carico all'altro di avere deluso le aspettative che io avevo su di lui.
È diventato un comandamento.


----------



## Rocco_365 (26 Agosto 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non ne so niente :rotfl:.
> Spiega.


E' un po' difficile da spiegare in due parole se non conosci la teoria degli archetipi di Jung. Cmq in linea di massima questa psicanalista dice che all'interno dell'uomo e della donna ci sono vari archetipi rappresentabili come gli dei della mitologia greco-romana, perennemente in contrasto tra loro che guidano le scelte impulsive o non coscienti della nostra vita. Per esempio se in una donna predomina l'archetipo Demetra ci sarà un forte impulso materno con le conseguenti frustrazioni se non si porta avanti il progetto. Se predomina l'archetipo Persefone la donna sarà un eterna bambina, con comportamenti infantili ma anche una componente oscura molto radicata.


----------



## Brunetta (26 Agosto 2015)

Rocco_365 ha detto:


> E' un po' difficile da spiegare in due parole se non conosci la teoria degli archetipi di Jung. Cmq in linea di massima questa psicanalista dice che all'interno dell'uomo e della donna ci sono vari archetipi rappresentabili come gli dei della mitologia greco-romana, perennemente in contrasto tra loro che guidano le scelte impulsive o non coscienti della nostra vita. Per esempio se in una donna predomina l'archetipo Demetra ci sarà un forte impulso materno con le conseguenti frustrazioni se non si porta avanti il progetto. Se predomina l'archetipo Persefone la donna sarà un eterna bambina, con comportamenti infantili ma anche una componente oscura molto radicata.


Mi sembra più una chiave interpretativa.
È chiaro che ogni dio è la proiezione di un aspetto umano.
Il personaggio che è un dio della mitologia greca ha una definizione che rappresenta con il suo nome tutto un insieme di caratteristiche.
Ma vale anche per gli eroi.
Credo.


----------



## Rocco_365 (26 Agosto 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Mi sembra più una chiave interpretativa.
> È chiaro che ogni dio è la proiezione di un aspetto umano.
> Il personaggio che è un dio della mitologia greca ha una definizione che rappresenta con il suo nome tutto un insieme di caratteristiche.
> Ma vale anche per gli eroi.
> Credo.


esattamente, ne ho letto un po' e mi sembra abbastanza chiarificatore di molti aspetti umani.


----------



## Brunetta (26 Agosto 2015)

Rocco_365 ha detto:


> esattamente, ne ho letto un po' e mi sembra abbastanza chiarificatore di molti aspetti umani.


Tu chi sei? 
Come dicono i bambini.
Io non mi trovo in nessuna ma in molte forse più di tutte Ifigenia.


----------



## Rocco_365 (26 Agosto 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Tu chi sei?
> Come dicono i bambini.
> Io non mi trovo in nessuna ma in molte forse più di tutte Ifigenia.


L'archetipo che è più calzante per me credo sia Ade. 
Ifigenia non è un archetipo riconosciuto dalla Shinoda Bolen. le dee prese in considerazione sono 7 : 
Artemide, Atena, Estia, Demetra, Era, Persefone e Afrodite. 
Ti posso dire che la donna che mi ha lasciato e di cui ho parlato nel forum era un tipo Persefone pienamente.


----------



## Brunetta (26 Agosto 2015)

Rocco_365 ha detto:


> L'archetipo che è più calzante per me credo sia Ade.
> Ifigenia non è un archetipo riconosciuto dalla Shinoda Bolen. le dee prese in considerazione sono 7 :
> Artemide, Atena, Estia, Demetra, Era, Persefone e Afrodite.
> Ti posso dire che la donna che mi ha lasciato e di cui ho parlato nel forum era un tipo Persefone pienamente.



Mi hai fatto venire voglia di approfondire.


----------



## Sbriciolata (1 Settembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Mi hai fatto venire voglia di approfondire.



Anche a me


----------



## Fantastica (1 Settembre 2015)

Rocco_365 ha detto:


> esattamente, ne ho letto un po' e mi sembra abbastanza chiarificatore di molti aspetti umani.


E' l'approccio anche di una celebre astrologa britannica, che si chiama Greene. Io sono l'Amazzone.


----------



## Fantastica (1 Settembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> L'identità personale è molto complessa e certamente è anche una cosa intima di cui si parla continuamente sperando sempre che venga colta dagli altri anche se parlando occultiamo proprio quegli aspetti fragili e preziosi che vorremmo che qualcuno comprendesse.
> Premessa indispensabile prima di una domanda che non vuole essere indiscreta.
> Con definizioni generali (precise se volete) quali persone (i genitori scontati) insegnanti, amici, personaggi letterari del cinema o famosi hanno influenzato la costruzione della vostra identità? E poi quali eventi ed esperienze costituiscono le tappe fondamentali della vostra formazione?
> E pensate che l'essere uomini o donne sia determinante per il modo in cui persone e cose vi hanno influenzato?


Io sono stata formata da mio padre, grande narratore di storie, dalle fiabe che ho letto da bambina, dalle mie tre insegnanti del cuore (la terza una stronza inenarrabile, ma intellettualmente straordinaria e anche piacevole a vedersi): la mia maestra, la prof. di italiano delle medie, questa prof. di liceo delle superiori.
Di mio, da un'innata silenziosità e da un'innata eccezionale capacità di osservazione.


----------



## Nocciola (1 Settembre 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Io sono stata formata da mio padre, grande narratore di storie, dalle fiabe che ho letto da bambina, dalle mie tre insegnanti del cuore (la terza una stronza inenarrabile, ma intellettualmente straordinaria e anche piacevole a vedersi): la mia maestra, la prof. di italiano delle medie, questa prof. di liceo delle superiori.
> Di mio, da un'innata silenziosità e da un'innata eccezionale capacità di osservazione.


Sull'osservazione non ti batte nessuno in effetti


----------



## Brunetta (1 Settembre 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Sull'osservazione non ti batte nessuno in effetti


:rotfler me si diverte a farci da spalla.


----------



## Mary The Philips (1 Settembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Con definizioni generali (precise se volete) quali persone (i genitori scontati) insegnanti, amici, personaggi letterari del cinema o famosi hanno influenzato la costruzione della vostra identità? E poi quali eventi ed esperienze costituiscono le tappe fondamentali della vostra formazione?
> E pensate che l'essere uomini o donne sia determinante per il modo in cui persone e cose vi hanno influenzato?



Partendo dal fondo penso che l'essere donna sia stato assolutamente determinante; mi riconosco caratteristiche e peculiarità tipicamente femminili attraverso le quali ho filtrato la vita finora vissuta. Essendone felice.

Per quanto riguarda i genitori mi ritrovo ad essere totalmente diversa da loro sia nei confronti della visione della vita in generale (io ottimista/propositiva), loro sul pessimismo andante per esempio, che nelle cose spicciole tipo loro sono oculati economicamente io per niente, oppure loro stanziali, non si muovono neanche con le cannonate, io mi sento a casa dappertutto, che sia in mezzo al deserto o a New York, etc etc. Faccio un lavoro totalmente diverso dal loro, che mi avrebbero lasciato in eredità e che neanche ho preso in considerazione; non so quanto c'entri con l'identità, ma mi viene da dire che me la sono costruita da sola, soprattutto nelle tappe più dolorose, che me la sono sfangata per conto mio, arrancando, studiando, cercando, non stancandomi mai di farlo, non arrendendomi, rialzandomi.. Ho avuto fortuna, ma anche coraggio, di cui peraltro non ho neanche merito perchè innato.


----------



## Fantastica (2 Settembre 2015)

ensa:ho dimenticato Pinocchio! Direi centrale nella mia formazione identitaria


----------



## disincantata (2 Settembre 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Sull'osservazione non ti batte nessuno in effetti


Ahahahah   magari aveva pure il registratore .....facile visto che parlava pochissimo!


Mi sono ricordata di un cliente...un fatto insolito....quando mi hanno fatto notare che gli mancava un braccio Stentavo a crederci, vero ovviamente. 

Eppure lo conoscevo da tempo e gli facevo molte operazioni.


----------



## Fantastica (2 Settembre 2015)

disincantata ha detto:


> Ahahahah   magari aveva pure il registratore .....facile visto che parlava pochissimo!
> 
> 
> Mi sono ricordata di un cliente...un fatto insolito....quando mi hanno fatto notare che gli mancava un braccio Stentavo a crederci, vero ovviamente.
> ...


Infatti, io ascolto molto e parlo pochissimo. Trovo che il 90% delle parole parlate sia fuffa. E mi danno anche fastidio molti tipi di voce.


----------



## Nocciola (3 Settembre 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Infatti, io ascolto molto e parlo pochissimo. Trovo che il 90% delle parole parlate sia fuffa. E mi danno anche fastidio molti tipi di voce.


Però scrivi molto e alle spalle


----------



## Lucrezia (4 Settembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> L'identità personale è molto complessa e certamente è anche una cosa intima di cui si parla continuamente sperando sempre che venga colta dagli altri anche se parlando occultiamo proprio quegli aspetti fragili e preziosi che vorremmo che qualcuno comprendesse.
> Premessa indispensabile prima di una domanda che non vuole essere indiscreta.
> Con definizioni generali (precise se volete) quali persone (i genitori scontati) insegnanti, amici, personaggi letterari del cinema o famosi hanno influenzato la costruzione della vostra identità? E poi quali eventi ed esperienze costituiscono le tappe fondamentali della vostra formazione?
> E pensate che l'essere uomini o donne sia determinante per il modo in cui persone e cose vi hanno influenzato?


Bellissime discussioni apri sempre 

I miei nonni materni sono stati fondamentali, anche perchè vivevano con noi; i miei genitori lavoravano ed erano i miei nonni ad accompagnarmi a scuola, farmi da mangiare etc. Mia nonna per esempio è stata responsabile della maggioranza dei miei blocchi sessuali da adolescente :carneval:; era difficile discernere che cosa non piacesse a me da cosa non piacesse a lei. La cosa che ancora mi domando, è con quale criterio alcune cose che mi ha ripetuto insistentemente non mi abbiano procurato alcun effetto, mentre altre mi abbiano traumatizzato a morte, tanto che ancora mi influenzano.
Curiosamente invece, porto avanti la carriera che avrebbe voluto fare mio nonno, ma questo l'ho scoperto solo anni dopo la sua morte. Mi domando sempre se sia un caso, se sia stato capace di influenzarmi implicitamente pur senza mai dire niente sull'argomento, o se ci sia qualcosa che collega i destini famigliari che, ancora, un po' mi sfugge.
Il mio compagno storico ha influenzato anche la mia vita, personalità e scelte in maniera massiccia. La rottura con lui mi ha resa molto meno incline ai compromessi e mi ha resa molto più selettiva, oltre che 'emozionalmente sensitiva': adesso, in qualche modo, appena conosco un uomo, capisco immediatamente se non è 'giusto al 100%'. E non ho più voglia di sprecare energia con chi non lo è. Il mio primo coinquilino mi ha influenzata moltissimo nel rapporto con la casa, l'ospitalità e la cura degli altri. Per il resto, credo che la maggior parte di me venga da me. Intendo, le parti fondamentali della mia personalità, desideri, modo di rapportarmi, aspirazioni. Essere donna sì, credo sia stato determinante, più in maniera fisiologica che culturale. Cioè, nella maggior parte dei casi (non in tutti naturalmente), mi sembra che il modo in cui gli altri mi trattano, e l'immagine di me stessa che mi rimandano, sia influenzato più dal fatto che io stia dentro un corpo femminile piuttosto che, per esempio, da un'idea di donna all'interno della società al quale potrei essere paragonata. Cioè a volte mi domando come si rivolgerebbero a me, le persone per strada, il barista, i colleghi e compagnia bella se fossi uomo. Fatico ad immaginarlo.


----------



## perplesso (4 Settembre 2015)

certamente non si girerebbero a guardarti.    ma soprattutto, non ti porresti queste domande.


----------



## Brunetta (4 Settembre 2015)

Lucrezia anch'io credo che sia fondamentale l'essere donna. Sia negli aspetti culturali per lo specchio di cui parli, sia per gli aspetti fisici e ormonali che fanno leggere la realtà in modo del tutto femminile. Ovvio che non parlo di tendine rosa. Però non ne sono certa.


----------



## Sbriciolata (4 Settembre 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> E' l'approccio anche di una *celebre astrologa *britannica, che si chiama Greene. Io sono l'Amazzone.


mi è passata la voglia di approfondire.


----------



## Nicka (4 Settembre 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> mi è passata la voglia di approfondire.


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

E come sei!!!
Quando ci vediamo ti faccio le carte!!!


----------



## Fantastica (4 Settembre 2015)

Lucrezia ha detto:


> in qualche modo, appena conosco un uomo, capisco immediatamente se non è 'giusto al 100%


Idem. Ma secondo me non dipende da delusioni pregresse. L'intuito, se uno non ce l'ha non se lo può dare.


----------



## sienne (4 Settembre 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Idem. Ma secondo me non dipende da delusioni pregresse. L'intuito, se uno non ce l'ha non se lo può dare.



Ciao

in effetti. E spiegare questa parte, diventa una vera impresa. 


sienne


----------

